# Hand gun Question.Best round count?



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

Ok question I want some idea's of what handguns to look at in the search of lots of rounds being held?

Also want a safty on it, unlike my glocks and keltec and revolvers.

I think 9mm is as small a round i would consider.

Really wanting it to fit into gun with out lots of mag hanging out the bottom unlike my .40 glock 29 round mag.

Also needs to have a reputation of being reliable and feeding full amout consistanly even with basic rapid fire??? 

So help with guns to reseach would be great instead of having to start fresh with google. 

THANKS


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Is this for a carry gun? 

If so I would say that you should carry as much as you can comfortably conceal. For me that isn't very much... 

I carry a Sig P938 which is 6+1. 

I also keep a full sized gun in the car, either my 92fs which is 15+1, sig P226 which is 18+1, or FN Five Seven, which is 20 +1. With my work attire, ( tucked in shirt and khakis ) I couldnt conceal those full sized guns very effectively though.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Taurus millenium carry, 17+1 and not too hard to conceal.*


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Check out the Smith & Wesson M&P Line
Heres a link
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category3_750001_750051_757781_-1_Y


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I had a Taurus PT 917C. It was 20+1.


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*Thanks*



ilintner said:


> Is this for a carry gun?
> 
> If so I would say that you should carry as much as you can comfortably conceal. For me that isn't very much...
> 
> ...


No i conceal carry a lil keltec .380 or my ruger LCP. This is for just shooting at range and not wanting to stop and reload a bunch and keep in car for just incase stuff ever hits the fan...

I own also a glock 4th gen .40 cal model 27 that holds 9 in factory given mag plus own 15 and 29 rounders for it. But NO safty and for some wierd reason latly i have been worried about that? Never bothered me in the past? Maybe im getting old and wise? Just dont wana shoot my di** off on accident.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Fnx-9


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

lc9 isn't to bad


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If it's just fer the range, why do you need a safety? I have carried a Glock fer about 16 years and never had an issue...Most folks want a safety like I did when I bought the ole lady her conceal carry (LC9) cause I didn't want a gun flopping around in her purse w/ no safety. 

As fer a gun that would be great if the crap hits the fan, a GLOCK is my choice but I'm a fan. Easy take down, many different mag capacities, just an all around idiot proof firearm!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Fnx-9


If you want a big round capacity, FN 5.7 carries 20 rounds or you can get the 30 round mags......:thumbsup: Sweet shooter, and ifin you don't hit your target, ifin you are close enough----you'll set em on fire with the muzzle flash!!!!:shifty::thumbup:


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Springfield XDm 9mm holds 19+1
Grip safety - don't pull the trigger to field strip (like have to do on Glocks)


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

I love my Beretta 92, there are larger capacity magazines available for it and it has a safety. Great shooting gun.


----------

